# Need Help - leak from La Nuova Era Cuadra



## mfsl (Jun 22, 2016)

Hello guys

I bought used La Nuova Era Cuadra.

Machine work with some strange leak from vacuum breaker. When turn on the machine there is no leak ,after few minutes just before is fully warmed up and the start leaking. So i bought new,without result - again leak.















I will appreciate your advice!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Your boiler is overfilled, which causes a leak from the Vacuum breaker before the machine is fully warmed up. *The problem is not the vacuum breaker, but the boiler is overfilling* and you need to find the cause of this overfilling. It could be a faulty or calcified level probe, or a faulty/calcified auto-fill solenoid valve.


----------



## mfsl (Jun 22, 2016)

DavecUK said:


> Your boiler is overfilled, which causes a leak from the Vacuum breaker before the machine is fully warmed up. *The problem is not the vacuum breaker, but the boiler is overfilling* and you need to find the cause of this overfilling. It could be a faulty or calcified level probe, or a faulty/calcified auto-fill solenoid valve.


Thank you so much! I will try to find - level probe and auto-fill solenoid.


----------

